
Basic tweaks to improve your videoconferencing setup - jonpurdy
http://jonpurdy.com/2020/03/how-to-improve-your-zoomskype-teleconferencing-game/
======
jonpurdy
Author here. TL;DR: \- Use 5GHz wifi if you're in the same room or close to
your AP (or hardwired if possible) \- Optimize your internet connection for
symmetric, or get the fastest upload speeds available \- Use a headset with a
mic \- Built-in webcams suck, external webcam is better, iPhone or DSLR is
best (if you can deal with more complicated setup)

